# MPC 1978 X-Wing (American release version)



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hi guys! 
I saw the season 2 finale of The Mandalorian, and suddenly got the itch to do an X-Wing. I only ever made one before back in 1978... I just glued it together & slapped on the decals. Yeah, I was a kid... 
So I got a Revell 1/57 Snaptite kit, but it kinda looks like a toy, so I didn't even bother accurizing or painting it.
Found an old MPC kit on eBay (American release- all non-domestic releases had raised panel lines for some strange reason) for a good price, and man, it's like going back in time! Crappy painted box art, nicely detailed kit! Only THIS time, I'm gonna make it excellent! And also anchor the laser cannons (the way they glue on just invites you to accidentally snap them off, again & again...).
1/43 is a nice scale. Makes it a bigger model than the Revellogram & Moebius Vipers (of which I've made a whopping 13 as of now).
Wow... the pilot looks so standard Air Force... gotta change that. AND accurize the cockpit a bit. 
As an 'essential worker' I've not had the time home some have enjoyed (or hated... modelers IMO tend to CRAVE time at home to focus on a build- at least I would), so this will take a while...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Oh, and here's the Revell Snaptite.... toy.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

These are my friends on this build, Mr. wire hangar, Mr. epoxy putty, and Mr. extra styrene. The latter two will help me properly anchor the laser cannons, the former will help me accurize the cockpit, dashboard & open inner wing areas.
I'm what you'd call a burst builder. Set up is key, then I pick a day off & go nuts. That will be Tuesday...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Looking good so far, I'm waiting for your build-burst!
I'm curious to see how the old kit stands up.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

mach7 said:


> ...I'm curious to see how the old kit stands up.


Back in the 70s I thought the X-Wing was one of MPC's better Star Wars kits. It still builds up nicely if you're willing to add some little details (I've forgotten exactly what that entails) and can give it some solid paint work to replicate one of the filming models. That being said, I was never really a big fan of the X-Wing so out-of-the-box was close enough for me.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

I’m really looking forward to see the first burst! I was so thrilled to get this kit back in the day and I still think it’s a great kit. Not as accurate as Bandai’s, but I’ve got a lot of fond memories working on this kit. My parents bought me a used dentist’s compressor for Christmas that year so I could use my Badger 100 without the can. Later, I picked up the Kalmbach book on SF kits and they had photos of the filming miniatures and scenes from the movie for reference, and the articles introduced me to weathering.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

RossW said:


> I’m really looking forward to see the first burst! I was so thrilled to get this kit back in the day and I still think it’s a great kit. Not as accurate as Bandai’s, but I’ve got a lot of fond memories working on this kit.


ACTUALLY... this very kit was used onscreen to make two X-Wings in The Empire Strikes Back, which not only means it's terribly accurate, but studio scale!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I never knew that, cool! Kind of like the AMT Enterprise making a few on screen appearances in TOS.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I was impressed at the time thinking it was the most accurate sci-fi kit I'd ever bought up until then (c.1978--and very few as accurate after). Good to know they used it in the sequel.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Big question here: The canopy- to tint or not to tint? In TESB it's clearly tinted... at this point I think I'll tint it slightly....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

My Son made this MPC It's A Snap Kit when he was 10. The canopy came tinted, and I like the look (also nice general lines). The raised _panel_ lines are another story, but he was happy & that's all that counts.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

If I were to decide to throw this kit in the trash or use pieces of it for other builds, would you hold it against me?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> Big question here: The canopy- to tint or not to tint? In TESB it's clearly tinted... at this point I think I'll tint it slightly....


Yeah, sounds like a good compromise.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Well my day got off to a very late start because as soon as I sat down to it, I realized my 3.25 reading glasses no longer brought super-close work into focus (It's an aging thing, I guess  ), so I wasted time driving around all over town looking for a pair of 3.50 or higher only to find no one carries anything above 3.25... _FRACK!_ Then I got the bright idea to tape two pairs of glasses together, and to my surprise, it worked well. So I only got about half as much done as I wanted to, now I have to let what I did do set so I can sand away seams. Aside from a little flash, this kit is nice.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Just greeble-izing the cockpit & making the pilot look a bit better...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! That cockpit looks great!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Closer to the finish line, but still a few more laps to go.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Can't resist complicating (what WAS) the super-plain cockpit. No, it's not all screen accurate, but with a mild window tint it will more than serve its purpose.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Today after work I detailed the under-wing wells a little bit, and prepped the laser cannons to accept wire rods to secure them.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

A last cosmetic bit in the wells, and the center pin now in place. Center pin insertion was a b**ch. A little piece inside has to be shaved down for the pin to go in. It was meant as a locking mechanism for open or closed display, but the tiny holes for clicking into place don't make sense where they are on the pin (or the size for that matter)... oh well, it's not a toy, That's what the Revell kit is for.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay, just a tiny bit more. Not looking for clinical perfection here, just a nice representation. Some sanding later & I'll replace the pin. Mostly I'll display it with the wings closed







anyway.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Still adding to the cockpit... and from the department of stupid little details: I actually had to sand the PAINT off the wire hanger parts I'm using for laser cannon anchors so they fit in the hollowed out plastic bits. What's that? Like a quarter mm-? Whatever.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Sanded & prepped... wires cut to length, tomorrow I fill the laser cannon-wing connection with epoxy putty, anchor the wire pins, glue the halves together, and begin to finish exterior assembly. It's cold as Hoth here right now, so tinting the windows (and in turn, gluing the body together) might be delayed. I need it to be a couple of degrees above freezing to do the Jedi dash-out-paint-return-inside trick.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I realized I had to glue the front caps on before I lay in putty to secure the rod. How else would I be able to get them perfectly centered? _dopey me_


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Wire pins epoxy puttied in place...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I want to copy how you did that cockpit. I also like the reinforcement on the spars. Hmm . . .


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

All connected. Laser cannons slip snugly on; I'll leave that till after painting to avoid accidental snappage.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I gotta say something here:
I've researched the paint scheme by studying MANY other folks models, and peeking at production photos & screen caps, and I've come to the conclusion that my aim is to make it a good representation of what I actually see _onscreen_. Imma keep it fairly simple.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay, issue here- I'll need to do a panel line in front of the window... but the pattern on the not-clear part should be on the clear part... oh Force it. It's late....


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Cant wait for your solution!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> Okay, issue here- I'll need to do a panel line in front of the window... but the pattern on the not-clear part should be on the clear part... oh Force it. It's late....
> View attachment 314675


Good catch!  The canopy extends too far. Looks like it should be cut off just a little in front of where the windshield ends.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Sanded & puttied the unwanted stuff (Final sand & scribe tomorrow after it hardens- thin layers cure so slow), scribed & added the stuff I wanted to the clear part. Still have quite a few little additions along the hull to go though...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That's done. More soon!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Got one of these built from over 20 years ago, and got another one in the box waitin' for me. I like your mods looking forward to the rest of this one.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great fix


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Another really small thing...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Many raised greeble bits were missing from the sides of this rather smooth hull, so I made them. The very bottom seems okay though... still a few more tiny ones to do- the small row of holes.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> Another really small thing...
> View attachment 314766


I figured you'd probably catch this one, too. Love your fixes.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Whew! Finally done with adding greebles! A tiny bit of touch up sanding aside, from here on out it's mostly painting.
First the cockpit so I can do the final assembly, then I go to town on the exterior. What town? Why Mos Eisley, of course.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Oh, the dumb little details...
The shoulders on the R2 unit start too low. I hadda slice 'em off & build new ones where they actually start. 








R2 is happier now. At least the top half of him...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Had to make the hole for R2 a bit bigger- his shoulders were too skinny before as well...
Ran out in freezing temps to prime the cockpit. Test on a worthless clear part indicates tinting the windows is not gonna work the way I wanted







- oh well, not terribly sad about that. I'll just get actual window tint from the auto store.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay, I bought the window tint... not sure if this will be enough...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Do you have any of the tamiya clear grey paint?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I have a roll of that somewhere in the garage....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Do you have any of the tamiya clear grey paint?


No, and my impatient self cannot wait to get it in the mail. I'll use 1/10000th of this auto tint roll & save the rest for future projects.


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

Still a fun kit to build after all these years. I too have my build from when I was a kid and a second kit in progress that I want to do a better job on. Nice additions on this one so far.

As for the wing pin/hinge assembly it is one of my biggest gripes with the kit - Can't complain about the rest as it is screen accurate and at studio scale from Return of the Jedi. I created my own wing mechanism that synchronizes the wings motion and keeps them from wobbling in the body. Drops right into the existing hull. Been working on it today in fact and came across this post.


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

Chrisisall said:


> Oh, the dumb little details...
> The shoulders on the R2 unit start too low. I hadda slice 'em off & build new ones where they actually start.
> View attachment 314885
> 
> R2 is happier now. At least the top half of him...


I solved the same issue by cutting off the top of his dome and sanding down the dome and body to the proper height. Opened up the option of using his head as an on/off switch.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hagoth said:


> I created my own wing mechanism that synchronizes the wings motion and keeps them from wobbling in the body. Drops right into the existing hull. Been working on it today in fact and came across this post.


 Pictures please!


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

Here you go. The mechanism is a small model kit all by itself. I have been working on this for quite some time now. Here are pictures of the latest MPC configuration and how it gets integrated into the kit. These parts were printed on an FDM 3D printer.

It works by locking a geared transmission and spindle core to the body with the front and back bulkheads. The wing roots rotate around the spindle on bearings and are locked together by the transmission drive. No more wing wobble in the body and it synchronizes the wings to open and close together. The bearing rings on the kit wings are cut off using a template to mark them (haven't cut them yet) so the silver test pieces show how they attach to the mechanism. Since the drive gear is the smaller of the interfacing gears the wings hold position opened or closed but can be moved manually with pressure on more than one at the same time. I have a drive key on the bottom that someday could interface with a stepper motor but I have not progressed that far yet. The unit has hidden channels for 30 gauge wires to light up the engines as you can see in the white version I was testing with. I have a similar mechanism for the 1:35 Pro-Shop X-Wing and I'm working (very slowly) to scale down some of it's features into this version.

Hope this isn't information overload.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

No overload man, this is genius level engineering! I'm very impressed.


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

Chrisisall said:


> No overload man, this is genius level engineering! I'm very impressed.


Thank you for the complement. It's a fun project. I need to set more time aside to relax and enjoy it. Repeat yesterday more often.

By the way I love your Galactica projects. Especially the Vipers. We have a kindred love there but X-Wings take a very slight edge for me. First love thing as a kid I guess. I have Viper kits to do the same kit bash blend you did with the Mobius although you covered a lot more fixes than I was even aware of. Wow, good stuff man. 

Back to X-Wings!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Almost done with the cockpit/pilot. Yes, it's a bit on the impressionistic side, but remember the canopy will have a 35% tint. My madness has a method.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Crap. R2 looked too flat. I glued pieces on, gotta wait until dry to finesse, but he will look better.
















Okay, that's done. Paint will do the rest. I feel like a damn brain surgeon...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I wanted to combine two posts close together, but since I can't delete the extra post, I'll show some lobby cards we 'liberated' from the Lowe's Astor Plaza theatre waiting area (in Manhattan) in 1980 from up high on the walls where only Jedi could reach....  Yes, were momentarily seduced by the Dark Side...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Are you related to the Crimson Crusader (Dragnet)?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Are you related to the Crimson Crusader (Dragnet)?


LOL, no (I had to look that up- haven't watched Dragnet since I was a kid).
I'm at a crossroads here. Lightly tinting the windows will be easy as pie (tests were great), but the model is inherently wobbly in the closed-wing position ( I SO remember this from my first shot at this kit in 1978), and does not sufficiently 'lock' into the open wing position. Do I choose a permanent position, or accept the wobbly?
I'm tempted to just make it closed wing the way we see it 2/3 of the time onscreen in the series; unlike Hagoth I lack a 3D printer & the engineering design skills needed to make the studio gear-like thing happen.








This is just a dry fit, btw.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

OR... I could fabricate 'blocks' to insert temporarily for the opened or closed positions... low tech...
No... the defining moment of the X-Wing is open.... glue it!
NO DON"T! 
smdh....


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

My 2 cents are glue them open. 
As you say it's the business position of the wings. Closed is the ferry/travel position.

The good thing is with R2 re-popping these again, if you don't like it you can get another by the end of the year!


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

I'd agree with mach7 and say open if you are to make them permanent. After all, the reference picture you selected has them open and that was the defining position for the first movie. I still remember the thrill of watching the wings open for the first time on the big screen. My jaw dropped. I was star struck! I think that's when I fell in love with X-Wings. Iconic.

Blocks for the wings are not a bad idea. I used that method as a kid before the technology to make my mechanism idea existed. They were a bit fiddly to adjust but did their job, like a clone trooper. 

There is a low tech magnetic open/close option that you can employ rather easily. The bottom wings open past lower bulkheads so vertical tabs with magnets on the lower wings can be added and aligned with counter position magnets in the relative closed and open positions on the bulkheads to hold the wings in place and keep the wobble to a minimum in the closed position. Uses 12 magnets. The wings aren't synchronized opening together but in this case with static positions being the goal it doesn't matter.

Accepting wobbly is not an option in my mind.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the suggestions, guys.
One thing I just now noticed when the wings are totally open, the angle is far too wide. So locking them open using any method is out unless I want to insert braces that make them stop at a precise point... and I don't know if I'm up for all that tedium (plus almost doubling the weight in the rear end).
Looks right now like I'm gluing them in the open position (at the correct angle, which to me looks roughly like 34-35 degrees...).*

*Subject to change without notice.


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

How about subject to change with notice.  Pretty darn good estimate on the angle my friend. After careful measurements I came up with 36 degrees. When the bottom wings hit the bottom hull edge they are at 35 degrees. Once installed in the body I think you will be just fine and have your built in automatic stop.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hagoth said:


> After careful measurements I came up with 36 degrees. When the bottom wings hit the bottom hull edge they are at 35 degrees. Once installed in the body I think you will be just fine and have your built in automatic stop.


I measured after my dry fitting, and the wings at full open still seem to come up at least one degree too wide (I know, wow- one degree!)... As for the actual number of degrees- I was just guessing since I don't have a protractor, I just cut paper at the angles & apply them to the model. I plan to glue in a super thin (.01) sheet styrene layer to thicken each bottom & top wing section by just the tiniest bit. Then install (but not glue) a spacer piece that will get painted to be unnoticeable- that way IF I should ever desire, I _can_ close the wings by popping the piece out.
But basically, it will be open wing.
This was my reference for the angle, btw:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Another rather pointless but easy quick fix- the 'brim' on the end cap is on the top in many kits, but my research shows it to be on the bottom on the studio models (most of the time). Whatever, it was like 15 minutes for the fun of it.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I glued some strips on each wing surface (one was too thin), and this also has the added visual benefit of beefing up the look of the wings from a front or back view.
I also used a thick spru to fabricate extra pins to hold the wing assembly in place & shaved a half mm of the original rear pin- that was what was causing the poor fit in the rear of the fuselage.


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

I like the thicker beefy look of the wing roots. The way the kit wings attach to the mechanism I designed does the same thing you accomplished here. That is something that I've always liked about the the T-65 X-Wing. It looks beefy and tough to me.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hagoth said:


> The way the kit wings attach to the mechanism I designed does the same thing you accomplished here.


Yeah, right? With the wings in the closed position, the wing roots going into the fuselage looked paper thin before!


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

Chrisisall said:


> Yeah, right? With the wings in the closed position, the wing roots going into the fuselage looked paper thin before!


Yeah, totally agree. Not only thin looking but over time they bend and sag. My 1978 kits wings in the closed position look like a tight rope walkers balance pole.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

A related aside- this is my MPC Falcon from around 1979. I actually put a lot of work into it back then. In the years of moving around the dish got destroyed. So I suppose that makes it the Return Of The Jedi Falcon, eh?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Amazing that your Falcon has survived that long! Well done.

Watching you build your X-wing is making me want to build one! It's very fortunate that R2 will be releasing them again soon!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> Watching you build your X-wing is making me want to build one! It's very fortunate that R2 will be releasing them again soon!


Hopefully it will see some improvements! I wouldn't want to do all of this a second time...

Cockpit in, test with the tinted canopy. Whatdya think? I like it, even though it takes the colour out of it.


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

Looks nice. Matches the canopy look in the rebel base shots. 
What where your steps for tinting the cockpit? Tinting applied on the inside?
I think I'll do the same to mine.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

It is probably to late in the game but is there interior lighting from the insturmentation/dails/etc?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> It is probably to late in the game but is there interior lighting from the insturmentation/dails/etc?


 No. I almost never do lighting. Unless it's easy. Or if I'm paid...


Hagoth said:


> Looks nice. Matches the canopy look in the rebel base shots.
> What where your steps for tinting the cockpit? Tinting applied on the inside?
> I think I'll do the same to mine.


 Simply auto 35% window tint. 7 tries & finally no excessive bubbles. On the inside, yeah.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

About to glue the fuselage when I realized I'd better black out what might be visible through the wing slots...








No turning back now...









OMG. No open seams to fill. Painting is next.
Hey, uhhh, God? A few precipitationless days would be MOST excellent!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Pre-paint fitting: *all is well*. Also, the wobble factor is WAAAY lower than I expected, almost none at all actually! Maybe it was the two stabilizing pins I added inside the rear... if I don't _try_ to wobble it, it doesn't.
Made the right choice not gluing into the open position after all. Best of both worlds.
Not to go all Trek here....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

It's hard to describe how crazy cool this is for me... after making 13 Vipers, accurizing sort of became wrote... this was new- the research was fascinating, and even though this X-Wing will in no way be perfect, it will be excellent (for ME).


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

...it will be excellent for you! And that's all that matters. If others get enjoyment watching your journey then... icing on the cake. I'm enjoying the icing so far.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Hagoth said:


> ...it will be excellent for you! And that's all that matters. If others get enjoyment watching your journey then... icing on the cake. I'm enjoying the icing so far.


What he said!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Well here's something you don't see every day- a black X-Wing. 
It's my MAD MAX X-Wing!
Of course, you all know what I'm up to here, right?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

You need the supercharger sticking up out of the front!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> You need the supercharger sticking up out of the front!


Yeah, and the extra fuel tanks in the rear!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Grrr Arggh my white paint was too old... went out to buy new & by the time I got home it was getting dark. Being an essential worker sucks. Almost never get a day off. Anyway, I used a brush to blacken the little bits the spray couldn't get into, which will remain dark after I lay on the white layers. Looking at the weather forecast, my next window to paint seems to be Sunday afternoon... hopefully...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Actually, I'm likin' this kit so much (weather conditions for painting aside (man I envy you guys who have a garage for this s**t)) that I'll definitely get a Round 2 of it if it even has only the slightest of improvements.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

That photo looks epic!
The Stealth Incom T-65!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

mach7 said:


> That photo looks epic!
> The Stealth Incom T-65!


black paint in space would make sense for camouflage.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Got home today & the air outside was cold, but STILL! I jumped on it! Painted the whole thing in 3 rounds 20 minutes apart. Got a nice depth to the white, I think. Spraying is done. Tomorrow I begin the brush stuff.


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

That is turning out really nice! I like the simplicity of your technique here. I may have missed it earlier are you using an air brush or spray can?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hagoth said:


> are you using an air brush or spray can?


Rattle cans! I try for an uneven look intentionally, then finesse it with old school brush & thinner work. It's way more fun than doing a fairly pristine project like say, the Flying Sub.


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

I like your style. Fits this particular project, like you say. There's a lot to be said for old school. It's what I grew up on.
Regardless of the technique, accuracy, etc. there is no mistaking this for what it is and it's looking great!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

This was probably the most nerve-racking project I ever did not only because it's so big (with really nasty seams to fill), but it has to be relatively clean-looking. Tamiya spray lacquer was essential here.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Got home today & the air outside was cold, but STILL! I jumped on it! Painted the whole thing in 3 rounds 20 minutes apart. Got a nice depth to the white, I think. Spraying is done. Tomorrow I begin the brush stuff.
> View attachment 315281
> 
> 
> ...


Robot B-9 looks nervous! But Robbie is a rock!

Nice work! Love it.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Marvelous work on this Chris. Love all the little added detailing you’ve done. Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Red's on. Still wet... yeah, needs some lines straightened here & there, but it mostly came out well.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Looking very nice!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> Looking very nice!


Thanks, and funny that it looks kind of 'almost done' here in a way, but this is where the real work _







begins_! 
It was so much easier for them to create all the look of it, than it is for us to attempt to re-create it.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I've said it before, but watching your build makes me really want to build one! I bet R2 will sell a few of these because of this thread!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> I've said it before, but watching your build makes me really want to build one! I bet R2 will sell a few of these because of this thread!


I'd buy one myself!
Look, I love Bandai, but their affordable is just too small.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The combination of size, cost, and nostalgia make this a win!

So now I'll buy the snow speeder and the X-wing for sure.
Probably the At-At also.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I spent what little time I had today eliminating tape leaks on the red markings... red enamel is so tedious to paint over...








Next up is a red sharpie ultra fine point for teensy tiny touch up, then I scrape what still needs chipping that I didn't get right while painting.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

What color red did you use? And the Sharpie matches well?

I suppose it does not really have to match for the effect. Military aircraft paint generally look 
a bit ragged in wartime. As things get repaired in the field, they use what they have available.


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

Similar thoughts that it really does not matter. Mismatched paint color tones are more realistic to the harried efforts to keep equipment up and running. Paint fades, chips, or is otherwise damaged and is touched up with fresh or what is available at the time. It tells a story.

Example, I saw a paint job on one of the X-Wing's of Red Squadron (Red 4?). It had a panel that looked new while the surrounding panels had black blast streaks all over them. Made it look like the panel had been hit and damaged and once replaced there was no time to clean up the surrounding panels before getting back into the fight. Cool effect and cool hint at a background story. Something I want to replicate in a display sometime.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Of course the exception is current day stealth surface. It's very important to keep the panels neat and properly covered in RAM. But since Star Wars takes place "A long time ago....." It does not apply to the X-wing!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Enquiring minds do want to know, What red did you use? It looks perfect. 
I think you said it was enamel. It looks semi- matt in the photos, Is it Model Master?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> Enquiring minds do want to know, What red did you use? It looks perfect.
> I think you said it was enamel. It looks semi- matt in the photos, Is it Model Master?


Good old flat red Testor's mixed with a touch of flat black.
Got the 'yellow' on & some grays, here is where I stop for a little while as I've run out of places to hold it until it dries.








Oh, & I couldn't find my red sharpie, so I just used more tape & paint. I'm impatient that way.  Crap, I forgot to take care of the new bleeds... more for later...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

So,

If you don't use an airbrush and you mixed testors flat red and black.
That must mean you brush painted the red?

Even with taping the area off thats some nice work!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

*Motherpussbucket! *Only NOW do I notice this structural imperfection in the kit! 
Well, it's too late in the game now to do the surgery needed to correct it... though I thought about it- but no, I guess I'll live with it.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

_I got a way to fix it without sanding *or* sawing!_ Small strips of styrene!
Stay tuned, boppers, stay tuned! 😎


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Too late tonight to do the precise styrene cut work, but at least I got the crap work done- scraping the insides of paint in prep for gluing. This won't be perfect, but it will be way better. I wouldn't be able to un-see it if I didn't do something.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

So I cut the little strips & added them in- it worked great. Then I also realized the vertical fins were too recessed, so I made extensions. I think it went well for an on the fly fix in the middle of painting. Some touch up sanding after it sets & painting will continue.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay, I'm satisfied now. Back to painting tomorrow.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> So,
> If you don't use an airbrush and you mixed testors flat red and black.
> That must mean you brush painted the red?


 Yeah, and if I were being accurate to the filming miniature, I would not have added any black, but hell, if I were being 100% accurate to the filming miniature I would be accurizing a Bandai kit.
I just want a cool, nice size representation of what I saw onscreen. If it gets a little _impressionistic_, I can live with that. It was a staple of film-making back then, eh?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Just a by the way, here's one of the MPC kits seen onscreen: so if you build it more or less out of the box it's screen accurate.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Getting closer....


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

That is definitely an excellent looking X_Wing!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hagoth said:


> That is definitely an excellent looking X_Wing!


Thanks!
But now my real headaches... painting the canopy & R2. OTOH weathering is always fun...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

A D'Oh! moment. I wanted to paint the blue stripes on the two laser cannons, but my 3mm Tamiya tape ran out on my last Viper build. So, order more? Wait? Spend MORE money?
NO! I took my automotive painting tape, put it on a dry wood surface lightly, and cut it like so. To my surprise it worked fine! Necessity is truly the mother (& impatience the father)....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

More small things.... weathering is next.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Began weathering today- 2 part for me, first (here it's done) I sand the white with super-fine sandpaper to get streaks & detail showing, second (tomorrow & Monday) a combo of light dark-ish paint wash in certain areas (for extra dirt), black oil streaks with paint (mostly inner wing), & copper/flat black/thinner for the rusty bits.
I've decided NOT to make it as dirty-looking as the actual filming miniature and even a _tiny_ bit cleaner than it appears onscreen in the original movie because hey, we WON! The New Republic can afford to send their ships to the car wash now post ROTJ.  
And YES, I'm leaving R2 & the canopy for last. I need an actual day off work for those...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks for the auction photo! 
You can't get any more "screen accurate" than that!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> You can't get any more "screen accurate" than that!


No, but I can't help but wonder why they didn't bother accurizing them just a little bit to the studio models THEY created... maybe for background/perspective shots they knew no one would see the difference in...
Which brings me me to this: I have pictures of the Red 5 studio model & it would be SO simple to just duplicate what I see there, but I don't want a duplication of a studio model; I want what I see onscreen. Therein lies the art of interpreting what you see, what you _think_ you see, what you have hard data (photos) of, & how to combine all of that to make your model into a visually pleasing representation of _your_ experience with the films...
Still working on mine...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

It wouldnt be as much fun if there were no critics - to tell us were we went wrong! 🤙


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> It wouldnt be as much fun if there were no critics - to tell us were we went wrong! 🤙


"Need input!"- Johnny 5
It's why we're here I guess. Otherwise we'd just build our stuff like in the old days- just for us.
Virtual pats on the back are cool though. PLUS all the shared info &







ideas...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Yup, I've never tried to recreate a studio filming model or full sized mockup. The film stock, camera lenses, lighting, post production all distort colors, shapes, apparent size, and details to the point that it's pointless in my mind. 
Like you I want to build what I saw, or what I think I saw, or what I want to see.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> Yup, I've never tried to recreate a studio filming model or full sized mockup. The film stock, camera lenses, lighting, post production all distort colors, shapes, apparent size, and details to the point that it's pointless in my mind.
> Like you I want to build what I saw, or what I think I saw, or what I want to see.


We reach!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

This picture gave me ideas for a a few more little things I want to do....









Off early tomorrow, Tuesday & Wednesday are my total days off. It will be done by Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> It wouldnt be as much fun if there were no critics - to tell us were we went wrong! 🤙


Those who can, do. Those who can't teach. Those who can't do or teach, criticize the first 2 groups.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Who in turn criticize being criticized for criticizing. 🙃


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Wow! Thats a very critical statement!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I read a lot of books!








... in the dark!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay I'm absolutely done painting this bird (with the exception of tiny R2 & the canopy I mixed a special small bottle of _slightly_ bluish gray paint for (which will also trim the intakes)). Again, I gotta let it dry.
Two days off now. Weathering is easy (if a bit time consuming- I gotta be subtle here...).







Almost there/stay on target/almost there...


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

Chrisisall said:


> Almost there/stay on target/almost there...


Every time I hear that line I can't help but think of what follows...

At any rate this X-Wing is looking most excellent. ..and it survived the day.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

R2 is painted. With a TOOTHPICK  . When dry I'll tighten a line or two. And paint a white dot reflection in his 'eye'.









Here he is.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Weathering done, gotta let it dry- tomorrow all I do is paint the inside of the exhausts, then final assembly (which will take all of ten minutes) & she's completed!
Any suggestions? Get them in now...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Cant wait for the finish but dont rush it on our account!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Cant wait for the finish but dont rush it on our account!


Minutes ago I corrected another flaw in my painting. I'm not rushing it, but I AM giving myself a deadline (tomorrow),








or else I'll never be done with it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Looks fantastic  You made this one look right.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Wow! Looks fantastic  You made this one look right.


It's nowhere near as 'dirtied up' as the original filming miniature (as seen below here),








but as you must have read, that was never my intent (though I did include many filming miniature features for fun that may not have been necessary for my initial mission statement of impressionistic execution). I'm mostly doing what I see onscreen...


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

And a very fine job of capturing what YOU saw on screen this is. Nicely done!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hagoth said:


> And a very fine job of capturing what YOU saw on screen this is. Nicely done!


Oh, that's the studio filming miniature above... I posted the picture so you could see how filthy they made it. Most of that dirt never showed onscreen was my point. Sorry for the confusion. I'm still putting the finishing touched on mine. Pictures of it soon (more wait for drying).


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Annnnnd, here she is. Pictures make it look a little cleaner than in real life.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Nice work!

I like yours better than the filming miniature. Cleaner yet still filthy and well used.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

The hidden pin can be removed to display the wings closed, too.


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

Ah, I was wondering about that drastic change in the weathering amount. Really like what you have done here. Captures your intent beautifully.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

"Really like what you have done here. Captures your intent beautifully."
"I like yours better than the filming miniature."
Thanks a LOT guys! 
I really thought it was gonna be an easy build, but as always, I kept 'finding' things to do.
Here now are my best two best one man fighter efforts:


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

And a very nice pair they are! Two of my favorite fighter craft together.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Better picture (and looks better for scale):


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Different room w/different lighting. Last photos here- I promise.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Hagoth said:


> And a very nice pair they are! Two of my favorite fighter craft together.


What he said again!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> What he said again!


Yeah, it just kinda boggles my mind that I've made 13 Viper kits, and this is only my second X-Wing model kit.
No, I don't count that (admittedly fairly decent if you're willing to put a lot of work into something that small, but then why not just get a super expensive Bandai kit then?) Revell snaptite toy I put together in 15 minutes in December....


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Apart from all the detail, weathering, bashing, etc, etc, etc the other MPC one looks pretty much the same but a lot nicer overall! 🤙


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I have a few Viper kits in my stash, Thats my favorite space fighter by far!
Got to build one soon I guess.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> I have a few Viper kits in my stash, Thats my favorite space fighter by far!
> Got to build one soon I guess.


Thing about those kits is, Moebius has good panel lines but Revell has better dimensions. A mix is the only way to get to what we see onscreen. A reasonably perfect Viper is actually harder to achieve than what I just did to get to a reasonably perfect X-Wing with this one kit.


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

Chrisisall said:


> Different room w/different lighting. Last photos here- I promise.
> View attachment 315658


Ah, last ones? I'm really enjoying the slide show! There's something about this view (attached) that I really like. The deadly and aggressive, I just had you for lunch view.


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

Chrisisall said:


> Different room w/different lighting. Last photos here- I promise.
> View attachment 315657


Coming in for the kill! (This reply - attachment- should have been first.)
Really like the look of the tinted cockpit here.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

If I could go off topic for a bit?
I'm sure this has been discussed at length, but I've missed it.

What kit are the filming miniature rear engine extensions from?
They are obviously from a '60's or '70's fighter.
J-79 from the 1/32 F-104 kit? F100/110 from a 1/32 F-16?

I'm just curious.


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

I could be wrong but I seem to remember they came mostly from an F-4 Phantom. At the exhaust nozzles look pretty much identical to my 1:48 Phantom.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I just played again with the idea of getting the 1/29 Revell X-Wing kit, and once again, it's just too much work to make it look right. I must groove to what I have made. And I do.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> I just played again with the idea of getting the 1/29 Revell X-Wing kit, and once again, it's just too much work to make it look right. . . .


I think you made a very wise decision


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I think you made a very wise decision


You have researched it too, I see. 
Revell used to make models, not snap together toys...
That said, I have a Revell U-Wing kit to make. Interesting but less iconic than the classic stuff. Cheaper (way cheaper) than Bandai. I'll accurize it at will, or not so much at will, depending on my mood.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I had to do a heavy paint job re-do & add the red to R2's sensor.


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

Ah, I suspected we would get another picture! You know where this will lead. No excuse needed. It's part of your new addiction phase. 
Future pictures we can expect:
Taking X-Wing on a walk...
X-Wing at the dinner table...
X-Wing playing a card game...
X-Wing on vacation...
X-Wing...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hagoth said:


> Ah, I suspected we would get another picture! You know where this will lead. No excuse needed. It's part of your new addiction phase.
> Future pictures we can expect:
> Taking X-Wing on a walk...
> X-Wing at the dinner table...
> ...


LOL!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> You have researched it too, I see.
> Revell used to make models, not snap together toys...
> That said, I have a Revell U-Wing kit to make. Interesting but less iconic than the classic stuff. Cheaper (way cheaper) than Bandai. I'll accurize it at will, or not so much at will, depending on my mood.
> View attachment 315673


The U-wing is one of the better new designs, to be sure


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

This one turned out looking fan-freakin-tastic. Very well done on this kit, love your paint and weathering. Your detail-up showed me just how much I missed on my first build of this kit from 20 years ago, now I have a template for the next one! Great job dude.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

whiskeyrat said:


> This one turned out looking fan-freakin-tastic. Very well done on this kit, love your paint and weathering. Your detail-up showed me just how much I missed on my first build of this kit from 20 years ago, now I have a template for the next one! Great job dude.


Thanks so much WR!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Top two are my favorites, looks a heck of a lot like the studio models... although the surface of the Death Star looks strange...



Chrisisall said:


> Different room w/different lighting. Last photos here- I promise.
> View attachment 315657
> View attachment 315658
> View attachment 315659
> View attachment 315660


----------

